# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  hwchoy's über yucky creepy crawlies

## hwchoy

Ant from Bukit Timah Nature Reserve *click picture for full resolution*

----------


## hwchoy

Black spider from Bukit Timah Nature Reserve *click picture for full resolution*








Yellowish orange spider from Bukit Timah Nature Reserve *click picture for full resolution*

----------


## benny

So now insects are your latest distraction?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

spider, specifically  :Smile:  which is actually not an insect  :Grin:

----------


## benny

eeewwww! I have shot some previously too... not my favorite subject. Fishes nicer.

Anyway, here's one which I might have shown previously..



Oh.. and this one is very interesting...



Let's see who can help me ID this species.  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Costa Rican tiger rump

----------


## ranmasatome

How is this uber creepy??? hmm....

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> Ant from Bukit Timah Nature Reserve *click picture for full resolution*


May I know what lens are you using?

My favourite are cobalt blue and pink toe, but cobalt blue is too expensive and dangerous to handle. Pink toe is really beautiful but in the end I only settled for a chilean rose as they are easiest and cheapest to play with  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

this ant is the one you are most likely to get bitten by!!! but its heartshape face is sooooo cute!

*click picture for full resolution*

----------


## ranmasatome

Can tell you were pretty near to the ant and that he was on guard.. :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

yah I blew my bad breadth at him to make him pissed and pose with an attitude  :Grin: 

any idea the ID?

----------


## 900801

i think it is 
weaver ant(Oecophylla smaragdina)

----------


## hwchoy

> i think it is 
> weaver ant(Oecophylla smaragdina)


thanks man! any ID for the other ant and spiders?




> How is this uber creepy??? hmm....


its über yucky, try eating them  :Grin: 




> May I know what lens are you using?


Canon EF 100mm /2.8 Macro USM on a EOS 20D.

----------


## hwchoy

> Yellowish orange spider from Bukit Timah Nature Reserve *click picture for full resolution*


this one must be a female because it was being stalked!!!

----------


## kuching

Nice series! Choy, your lens can get so close? Super macro lens! :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

Already eaten before... :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> Nice series! Choy, your lens can get so close? Super macro lens!


physical "closeness" is not the key, but rather the magnification. most were taken at 1:1 magnification.

----------


## mervin

wah !!!! ah choy !!! very good shots leh !  :Shocked: 

no more mei mei shoots ?  :Kiss:

----------


## hwchoy

mei mei? got flamenco one, can't remember if I posted or not.

----------


## Merviso

Wow, very nice spider photo !  :Smile:  

By the way, have anyone taken before photos of those spiders that we used to catch during our childhood days.  :Razz:  It will be great to see some of those here to revise our long lost memories..  :Grin:

----------

